# O/T; Slot Car Budgets kinda *shot* for a bit......w/pic



## Lype Motorsport (Mar 14, 2004)

*Hi Gang
The *Fab Shop* budgets gonna be a lil tight for a few weeks. After looking for almost a year I found a Crew Cab Dually! :thumbsup: I wanted one like I had when I was racing back in the '70s & 80's. I have a *weak spot* for *round eye* (round sealbeam headlight) crew cabs. Its a 1979 GMC 3500 3+3 Camper Special Sierra Classic, powered bt a fresh .060 over 454 and fresh Turbo 400 trans. I need this to pull my 24 foot enclosed trailer for the *big move* Its a moose power wise, and yep I know not to even THNIK about gettin good fuel mileage, unless ya think 8-10 MPG is *good*. *


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Wow, that's clean!!! Oh to see 1.25 9 gas prices again!!  She's gorgeous Larry!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Cool Truck - Larry ! :thumbsup:
Btw- whats the *big move* ???


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

WOW!! That's nice Larry!


----------



## TGM2054 (May 14, 2011)

Thats a clean one!!! You don't find them like that around here.
8- 10 mpg's would be great! Mine only gets about 4 mpg's with the trailer.


----------



## 440s-4ever (Feb 23, 2010)

Nice truck!

I share a similar affliction, and hunted down a low mileage 85 C20 survivor a few years back. Camper special with a 454, th400, and a carburetor. She's thirsty but a great ole tow rig. 

There's much to be said about a vehicle where the HEI distributor is the most complex component, and a new body costs the same as a new engine 

have fun with it!


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

great looking truck. I always liked duallys. but had to talk the wife out of one when we were looking for a truck, could not afford the 40K for the fully dressed 4x4 one she wanded. ended up with a crew cab GMC short bed.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Larry,

Living the dream are we...Yeah!! :woohoo:

Hey my first thought was that an Aurora/AFX Blazer body would be a good donor for a "look a like" slot car or the TOMY GMC pickup like that.

Bob...Keep on Truckin'...zilla


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

:thumbsup::thumbsup: Nice Truck dude


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I can understand the need for the 454 under the hood for pulling a big ole trailer, but if a mid 80's GMC diesel pick up found it's way to me, I'd try to snag it. I had a super clean triple black one about 18 years ago, and driving it hard (65-75 mph) I'd average 22 MPG.


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

nice truck!!!

Wes


----------



## shocker36 (Jul 5, 2008)

When ur done with her ill take the motor


----------



## SouthLyonBen (Mar 14, 2012)

I just saw this and all I have to say is HELL YES!!!:dude:


----------



## Lype Motorsport (Mar 14, 2004)

* Hi Gang
Thanks for the kind words. Its amazing what a lil cleaning and shakey bombs can do.:thumbsup: Heres a pic the PO sent me before I got it.










Heres a shot taken today (9/21) after ALOT of TLC (and a repop set of headlight bezels & U Pull It grille) along with some paint stripe changes...










After a trip to the shop for some things I cant do anymore, its gettin a topper.:thumbsup:*


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

She looks purdy Larry!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

Nice truck :thumbs.up: Good luck with it.
>Tom<


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

that looks great, Nice work

Rob


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Larry that Red ended up in all the right spots!!

Bob...diggin' the red front sway bar...zilla


----------

